# Is There a Good Website for Remodeling a House?



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

CajunBob & I have a house in Sweeny that a renter trashed for us. We are in the process of redoing it and he has a great idea but I can't visualize it. Is there some place I can go to set up the original floor plan, then make the changes he is talking about and actually be able to see it? I Googled it, but it didn't help.

Darlene


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.diynetwork.com/?affiliat...Brand&s_kwcid=TC|15760|diy.com||S||3891500357

Maybe on here some place


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

DCW said:


> http://www.diynetwork.com/?affiliat...Brand&s_kwcid=TC|15760|diy.com||S||3891500357
> 
> Maybe on here some place


DUH... I forgot to look there. THANKS!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

All day on TV 47


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> All day on TV 47


2 Questions:

What is TV 47?

And what am I supposed to do with a TV show? Is it interactive?

Darlene


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

If you find a site that does what you are asking I sure would like to see it. PM me if you find it

Thanks David


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Did you look at Google Sketchup? I haven't used it but have been told it's not a bad tool. There's a version you can download for free.

http://sketchup.google.com/



RC's Mom said:


> CajunBob & I have a house in Sweeny that a renter trashed for us. We are in the process of redoing it and he has a great idea but I can't visualize it. Is there some place I can go to set up the original floor plan, then make the changes he is talking about and actually be able to see it? I Googled it, but it didn't help.
> 
> Darlene


----------

